# How to Setup a Low-tech Planted Tank: Planted Aquarium Guide



## goot776 (May 10, 2010)

*  *Hey everyone, I searched the forum and I'm not sure if this has been posted before, but it's a nice resource for those interested in starting a low tech tank setup.

How to Setup a Low-tech Planted Tank: Planted Aquarium Guide by Sundeep Mandal

He also has a write up for excel-based tanks. I just got a free 10 gallon from my in-laws, and I haven't had a planted tank before, so I'm going to follow this guide and post a tank journal.

- goot776


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Me likey. And I can't get over that hairgrass!!


----------



## joelhunterd (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the post.


----------

